# FC using as Network



## kira12 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey Guys, 

I want use a Point to Point connection between 2 Servers using 2x Dual FC Cards. Is it possible with FibreChannel? I want make backups from server 1 to server 2 to a non shared connection. 

Regards ré


----------



## Murph (Aug 7, 2016)

kira12 said:


> i want use a Point to Point connection between 2 Servers using 2x Dual FC Cards. Its possible with FC? I want make backups from Server 1 to Server 2 to a non shared Connection.



Theoretically, yes.  I'm not certain if there's any support for it in FreeBSD.  It is more like an Ethernet link than a PPP link, but certainly should be able to be a point to point link in the same way that Ethernet can be.

RFC 4338 — Transmission of IPv6, IPv4, and Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) Packets over Fibre Channel

You might also be able to achieve something using FCP target mode, which seems to be supported by both isp(4) and mpt(4) drivers.

Both alternates will almost certainly need much more engineering and support effort than simply connecting everything (storage and both hosts) to FC hubs/switches and doing a normal FC SAN.


----------



## kira12 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hi,

thanks for this answer. I think the FC is the same using as Network  Ok then I am totally wrong and have to buy new Cards ;-)

regards ré


----------

